# Treibhaus und Fragen dazu



## sister_in_act (27. Sep. 2008)

hallo alle

in 14 tagen kommt mein treibhaus und dazu hätte ich noch fragen...

streifenfundament ist klar.aufstellen auch .innen ist gartenerde und mutterboden , noch vom teichaushub 

lasse ich so die erde mit einem mittelgang ?

könnte ich darin den __ oleander überwintern mit zusätzlichem fliesschutz?
er ist in einem großen kübel und derzeit schon im wintergarten.

kann man jetzt noch etwas aussäen darin oder doch eher bissel spät?

wie nützt ihr euer treibhaus-sommer wie winter?

würde mich freuen gute tipps zu bekommen.

liebe grüße und schönes wochenende bei wunderbarem herbstwetter
ulla


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Hallo Ulla,

__ Oleander? Wahrscheinlich eher nein, wenn es bei Euch stark friert, wirds es im unbeheizten Gewächshaus dem zu kalt. Zumal - es kommt auf den Standplatz an - man in so einem Häuschen auch im Winter locker Temperaturunterschiede von über 20 Grad von Tag zu Nacht haben kann. Deshalb haben wir im Winter nur die Gartenmöbel drin.

Du könntest aber zum Beispiel - zum Üben sozusagen - jetzt noch Feldsalat und Spinat aussäen. Und den Salat auch noch recht lang ernten...

Einen Mittelgang sollte man schon haben. Vielleicht hast Du ja noch ein paar Platten übrig.


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

hi elschen

ja, kalt wirds bei uns ziemlich. hatten schon mehrmals reif am morgen,-drum stehn __ oleander, zitrone und mandarine schon im wintergarten.
feldsalat ist ne gute idee, werd ich machen.den hab ich vergessen ins freiland zu säen:crazy 
platten sind genug da,-
wenn nicht kauf ich paar. kommts da nun auch nimmer drauf an


----------



## Ernie (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Hallo Ulla, 

wir nutzen unser Treibhaus im Winter nur für Petersilie und Zitronen milisse.

Evtl. auch ein paar Pflanzen die aber Winterhart sind.
Unser Treibhäuschen ist auch so aufgestellt, dass es die ganze Zeit in der prallen Sonne liegt.

Was du evtl. probieren kannst ist frischer Pferdenist unterzuheben 
Die Äpfel, wenn die die Verrotten geben etwas wärme ab und 
"heizen"  den Boden etwas auf. Die düngekraft sollte man auch nicht verachten.
(  bitte drauf auchten, dass es mehr Pferdeäpfel als Stroh sind  )


Gruss ERnie


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

hi Ernie

unser treibhaus wird morgensonne und  sonne ab ca 15 uhr bekommen.
das mit dem pferdemist wär kein problem,-leb ja in einem dorf 
nur...die zeit, in der mist seine wärme abgibt ist ja auch begrenzt und hält nicht den winter über.

winterhartes sitzt bei mir gleich in der erde und fang ich garnicht erst an in kübeln zu pflanzen. 
aber kräuter sind ne gute idee,- danke dir.

gruß ulla


----------



## Dodi (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Hallo Ulla,

ein Treibhaus könnte gut dazu geeignet sein, auch Pflanzen wie z. B. __ Oleander darin zu überwintern.

Wir lassen z. B. den Oleander bis max. -7° im Garten stehen, bevor er ins unbeheizte Gartenhäuschen kommt. Dort kann er auch noch immerhin ca. -3° erhalten, welcher er auch über längere Zeit ganz gut verträgt.

Zitronen können auch über kurze Zeit geringen Frost vertragen, bei ihnen würde ich es jedoch vorziehen, sie frostfrei zu überwintern.

Was besonders schön ist, dass Du im zeitigen Frühjahr schon Kräuter und sonstige Setzlinge (z. B. Tomaten, Salat) vorziehen kannst.


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Servus Ulla

Kann Dodis Erfahrungen nur bestätigen  

__ Oleander sind viel widerstandsfähiger gegen Kälte als man glaubt.

Wir zB. wohnen auf 700m über NN und haben auch schon Nachtfrost gehabt, aber unsere Oleander stehen noch immer draußen und freuen sich noch an den Sonnenstrahlen (wie heute).


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

hallo Dodi und Digicat

kreisch*
hätte ichs mir ja sparen können den __ oleander in den wintergarten zu schleppen!
ist ihm nämlich erstmal garnicht gut bekommen weil derzeit blätter gelb werden und ich mir einen wolf kehre.
wahrscheinlich zu warm nun wieder für ihn 
dann quartiere ich ihn morgen wieder aus und er kommt dann ins treibhaus wenns da ist.

auf das vorziehen freu ich mich schon tierisch.ich möcht gern auberginen, chili, paprika und tomaten drin ziehen.
die mediterranen gemüse gedeihen bei uns einfach nicht richtig im freien.
bis auf die tomaten natürlich,-wobei ich mir mit den gelben eiertomaten dieses jahr schon wieder die krautfäule eingefangen hab...

grüssle
ulla


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Hi Dodi,

stellst Du den Oleaner in ein Glashaus oder ein Gartenhaus? Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Temperaturschwankungen da nämlich nicht so stark.


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

ich hatte den __ oleander in unseren wintergarten geholt. da ist natürlich deutlich wärmer als draußen und der temp-unterschied ist ihm nicht bekommen.

in 2 wochen kommt mein treibhaus für den garten. ist aus doppelstegplatten-halt wie ein treibhaus so ist.da würde ich ihn dann einstellen und als schutz noch mit flies zusätzlich schützen wenns richtig kalt wird.

überlebt ers ists gut, wenn nicht--bissel schwund ist immer 
hab meine __ feige letztes jahr einfach in den garten gesetzt weil sie jeden winter im wintergarten spinnmilben hatte und dann doch im frühling kein blatt mehr.
und so schön wie dieses jahr war sie noch nie 
versuch macht kluch ( klug )


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

Hi Christine,

der __ Oleander kommt in ein Gartenhaus, welches (selbst gebaut) ca. 1 m hohe gemauerte Wände hat. Der Rest besteht aus Isolierglas. Das Häuschen dient uns zum Feiern in der Übergangszeit, denn ein Kamin ist auch drin. Da wird's dann richtig gemütlich.


----------



## sister_in_act (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Treibhaus und Fragen dazu*

liebe Dodi

..ich glaub in deiner kante wirds auch nicht so kalt wie bei uns.
wir haben auch ein holz-gartenhaus.es dient allerdings als lager für blumentöpfe, rankstäbe, übertöpfe, dekoartikel,gartengeräte, laubsauger usw.
und da wirds im winter auch richtig saukalt drin.
was dir dein gartenhaus ist mir unser wintergarten.und ich hab seit dem umbau des teiches blick auf beide teiche nun von da aus. 

gruß vom hunsrück
ulla


----------

